# Job offer in Singapore...should I go?



## RedSoxgirl

Hey guys, 
I have had a job offer in Singapore and have done my research. I just want to know some of your personal experiences. My work will be on sentosa so I would like to know how "user" friendly that area and the city on the main island is. I like to explore and stay busy so is it safe for a girl to shop of go to the movies or just explore stuff on her days off alone? Seems like it would be and that transporation is very good. Any info would be great  Thanks!


----------



## sgporc

Sentosa is a small tourist island connected to the main island and there is no affordable housing on the island itself (there are holiday mansions $5 mil and up though), so you probably have to find a place on the mainland nearby. 

Public transportation is rather good and used by everyone. To give you a better idea of how the transportation is with respect to how we singaporeans live our lives, we mostly own our own homes and with it being such a significant long-term purchase, transportation to work is still normally lower down the priority list than say other preferences such as the environment around the home. This is because job location often ends up being more transient than home ownership and the transportation system is good enough to bring us from wherever we stay to wherever we work within a reasonable amount of time. 

Public safety is not much of a concern at all. Really! If me or anyone in my family were to be victims of crime, i would more likely attribute it to random chance rather than the lack of caution taken. Returning home late from work, midnight pilgrimages for supper (have you heard that Singaporeans are food crazy?), strolls in the parks after dark etc... no problem!

Let us know if you have more specific questions...


----------



## simonsays

Actually Singapore is THE safest country in Asia, well, you could go out, get drunk and grab a cab and be assured you will be home .. 

as the punishment for molest / rape / robbery is caning - the caning of the type that even 3 caning can put a person into catatonic shock .. 

Now, cross the border to any neighbouring country- and the change is revealing - Jewellery shops have 2 or more guys with shotgun, even 7-11 has security, banks have like a dozen armed guards, and money changes are sitting in armoured / heavy metal grill cages - unlike in Singapore - 

If your work ends late, employers provide transport back to your place. And the whole country operates like 24X7, any time of the day or night, you can find taxis and all else ..


----------



## ersal

it is friendly, no crimes, nd yes u can get busy 24 hours alone..no issues
what is ur salary p.m. after tax?


----------



## RedSoxgirl

Thank you guys for your replies. I have accepted the job offer and am very excited. The company will pay for my housing, transportation, and benefits. Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## simonsays

ersal said:


> it is friendly, no crimes, nd yes u can get busy 24 hours alone..no issues
> what is ur salary p.m. after tax?


Ersal: she is a lady, and she is American. Her pay scale will mean nothing to you or me, and, well, in Singapore, pay is not 'after tax' !!

Employees pay their own tax.


----------



## RedSoxgirl

Wow, please tell me I am reading that comment the wrong way and that it was not meant to put me down as either a lady or an american?? If I am wrong then please tell me and in what way did you mean it? Of course I know that salary means before taxes, no country I have worked in has it been otherwise. 
I thought that this was a great way to find out some more information for my move and maybe get to know some other expats to catch up with when I do get to singapore, but maybe I was wrong. I am not making a "huge" salary by any means, but then I dont make a big one here in the US either so please do not judge. I am going because it is a great career opp. for me and I love meeting new people and learning new cultures. Thank you and once again I am sorry if I took the comment in a way it was not intended.


----------



## simonsays

RedSoxgirl: well, no two candidates are identical, and hence my comment on ersal's request to know your salary, plus I don't see anywhere what your specific job is, plus your qualifications, and, not a given, but for certain countries, benefits are given, and for others, you need to fight for benefits .. as the latter are considered to be 3 hours away or so by flight .. unlike 22 hours, in your case, for a start and that is a simple reason, though not obviously stated, for most employers to pay less for Asians .. 

I am NOT hinting that you gonna get a mega-pay .. or will be a benchmark - and my point remains - knowing your salary does NOT help anybody ..  other than for curiosity sake 

Cheer up .. and again, that comments was to ersal


----------



## RedSoxgirl

Sorry for the misunderstanding. I am excited about this new adventure and look forward to meeting a lot of new people and experiencing a new culture. I will be working for the World Resorts on sentosa and will make the move around the first of the year


----------



## wesmant

RedSoxgirl said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding. I am excited about this new adventure and look forward to meeting a lot of new people and experiencing a new culture. I will be working for the World Resorts on sentosa and will make the move around the first of the year


Wonderful! Welcome to Singapore! 

Normally those who came to Singapore and can earn enough would enjoy lifestyle in Singapore. I bet


----------

